#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Game addiction

## Shamee

Nowadays, kids and youngsters are more addicted to games than playing outside. This causes so many bad effects for them. Such as
1) Social isolation
2) Poor academic performance
3) Affects physical and mental health

Our society will badly affected by some video games. Share your thoughts on the ways to save the future lives of kids and teenagers

----------


## Medusa

But we can't totally avoid the games. when you give a limit to it video games are help to cure the boring.when i feel stress i do play this but with the time limit.

----------


## Assassin

> Nowadays, kids and youngsters are more addicted to games than playing outside. This causes so many bad effects for them. Such as
> 1) Social isolation
> 2) Poor academic performance
> 3) Affects physical and mental health
> 
> Our society will badly affected by some video games. Share your thoughts on the ways to save the future lives of kids and teenagers


From my experience i heard a lot people say gaming will spoils you a lot. But their is a limit for everything games are not an exception for it. Addiction may spoils you but playing games have benefits too.

*>>* It's not possible to play outside for the children who have injuries and physical inabilities but Games aid you to play almost every games.
*>>* In hospitals also motivated children to play games when painful treatments to take place.
*>>* From researches it says children gain social skills by gaming. It increases more attention too.
*>>* Games improves a coordination between hand and eye, it also improves many skills.
*>>* Gamer think on their own, best decision makers.
*>>* Gamer gain an ability work together. By games they learn Team coordination and how to obey the rules.
*>>* Games improves creativity and puzzle solving ability.
*>>* Most of the games improve language and math skills, you can get to know multi culture all around the world.
*>>* When You started playing the games you have intention to finish to end, it builds self confidence. 
*>>* Many gamer are quick solution finders, motivators. They play through most difficult levels too.

Each and every games released with which type it's. It contains complete information about age limit and content info. So parents should know before buy a game for their kids.

----------

